# Champaign County blacks



## morelmaster_01 (Apr 6, 2013)

i found seven blacks all were small .all this son is awesome im ready too go int high gearthe next few days


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice i found close to a dozen greys here in champaign county today, left them cuz they was small.


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

Got bored and went back out to new spot, found a handful of blacks worth picking.


----------



## morelmaster_01 (Apr 6, 2013)

nice nice.. i had too pick the ones i found do too to many people hunting the area..
have about 22 acers behind my place in 
cable thats privet but none yet there... good hunting too ya...


----------

